# Finally my 20L Iwagumi is getting somewhere



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Blyxa will fill in FAST - stuff grows stupid fast for me.

Looking good!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like it "needs" about 7 Ember Tetras...LOL...


----------

